# Look who came through my area!



## DJsTrains (Mar 14, 2013)

Very fast too!!!!


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Very cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Nice lookin train. I always preferred cab units!


----------



## Fabforrest (Aug 31, 2015)

What drone do you use. Very good video quality.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Great video. It's nice to see these old locomotive still running.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

What is an office car special? What is it for? They had 3 power units for 4 cars?...Was this just for looks?


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

Where and when did NS get one of the old "Super Dome" cars?


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

That was cool...cheers


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Cool, I wonder why it took three units for four passenger cars?


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

GNfan said:


> Where and when did NS get one of the old "Super Dome" cars?


When the Redhead and I did a rail excursion back in 2016 I learned that the cars for that type of event are often leased.

For example:

https://www.iowapacific.com/services/heritage-rail-leasing/

http://www.aaprco.com/travel/cars-for-charter/


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Fire21 said:


> What is an office car special? What is it for? They had 3 power units for 4 cars?...Was this just for looks?


Seems to be the equivalent of the corporate jet.

https://lowellsmith.net/norfolk-southern-office-car-special/


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I think the office car was for the railroad execs to ride in. I have seen UP's E8s go by. They were cool.


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

Nice video, DJ. I've always liked the NS F units and especially the way the ditch lights look "molded" into the front of the lead F. 

Union Pacific has an ABA set of E9s used for its business train and sometimes for its excursion train. But the ditch lights on its lead E are externally mounted with cords running below, not looking as nice. NS's lead F's ditch lights look much better.


----------

